# Angebliche Löschungen



## Anonymous (23 November 2004)

*@Mindolluin*

Zitat:
Wenn meine Vermutung dazu zutrifft, solltest du vernünftig genug sein, deine Beiträge selbst zu löschen, da es sicher auch dir um Aufklärung und nicht um Verwirrung geht, oder?

Hier wird eher noch alles andere gelöscht, aber ist eh`wurscht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## KatzenHai (23 November 2004)

*Re: @Mindolluin*



			
				Ewi schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird eher noch alles andere gelöscht, aber ist eh`wurscht.


Wie meinen? :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2004)

*Wie meinen?*

@ Katzenhai

Nun, es ist mir aufgefallen, dass bestimmte Beiträge verschwinden, andere jedoch, die von Beleidigungen gegenüber Usern nur so strotzen, halt im Forum verbleiben!

Eine Person tut sich da eben ganz besonders hervor!  

CU


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2004)

*Re: Wie meinen?*



			
				Ewi schrieb:
			
		

> ....mir aufgefallen, dass bestimmte Beiträge verschwinden,


...meinst wahrscheinlich den heute morgen, hier im Thread. MEn war das aber einer, der eher ins Dialercenter oder zu Jagin gehört und nur Unfriede gestiftet hätte. Wäre der Beitrag nicht von einem Gast (Justicia oder so ähnlich) gekommen sondern von einem angemeldeten User, so würde der Beitrag sicher noch stehen. Aber so finde ich die Entscheidung des Moderators richtig, den störenden Beitrag zu entfernen.


			
				Ewi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Beleidigungen gegenüber Usern ...Eine Person tut sich da eben ganz besonders hervor!


Wer und wo?


----------



## sascha (25 November 2004)

> Nun, es ist mir aufgefallen, dass bestimmte Beiträge verschwinden, andere jedoch, die von Beleidigungen gegenüber Usern nur so strotzen, halt im Forum verbleiben!



Beiträge werden von den Moderatoren und Admins ausschließlich dann gelöscht, wenn sie gegen unsere NUB verstoßen, wenn rechtliche Bedenken seitens der Forenleitung bestehen, bzw. diese von dritter Seite geltend gemacht werden (und wir diese nach eingehender Prüfung u.U. ebenfalls nicht ausschließen können oder wollen), oder wenn Postings nach unserer Ansicht ausschließlich den Zweck haben, den Forenfrieden zu stören ("Trolling"). Gerade in letzterem Fall bleibt die Entscheidung dem Forenteam vorbehalten. Bei einem so großen Forum wie dem hiesigen geht es nicht anders.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

*Wen und wo*

Hallo Reducal,

ich denke Sie wissen, wen ich meine, das ist doch wirklich nicht schwer!

@Sascha
Ich habe natürlich dafür Verständnis, wenn Sie von diesen Leuten mit rechtlichen Schritten bedroht werden.

MFG


----------



## drboe (26 November 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Beiträge werden von den Moderatoren und Admins ausschließlich dann gelöscht, wenn sie gegen unsere NUB verstoßen, wenn rechtliche Bedenken seitens der Forenleitung bestehen, bzw. diese von dritter Seite geltend gemacht werden (und wir diese nach eingehender Prüfung u.U. ebenfalls nicht ausschließen können oder wollen), oder wenn Postings nach unserer Ansicht ausschließlich den Zweck haben, den Forenfrieden zu stören ("Trolling").


*räusper* Dazu merke ich an, dass diese Aussage nachweislich falsch ist. Es kann überhaupt keine Rede davon sein, dass hier ausschließlich dann gelöscht wird, wenn Beiträge gegen die NUB verstoßen. Hier wird bisweilen selektiv und willkürlich gelöscht, wobei unübersehbar ist, dass persönliche Befindlichkeiten und Tagesform des jeweiligen Moderators eine Rolle spielen. Damit verstößt die Moderation selbst gegen die NUB, was für diese regelmäßig folgenlos bleibt. Die Moderatoren hier sind keine "Supermänner", was ernstlich auch niemand erwarten wird. Der Versuch, sie beim unregelmäßig wiederkehrenden Vorwurf ungerechtfertigter Löschungen als solche stlisieren zu wollen, ist bestenfalls niedlich, um es einmal zurückhaltend  auszudrücken.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (26 November 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> *räusper* Dazu merke ich an, dass diese Aussage nachweislich falsch ist. Es kann überhaupt keine Rede davon sein, dass hier ausschließlich dann gelöscht wird, wenn Beiträge gegen die NUB verstoßen.


Deine Meinung.
Steht Dir zu und muß nicht der Realität entsprechen. Gut. Deiner vielleicht.


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

*@drboe*

Hallo, 

also es lag mir wirklich fern, die Moderatoren hier der ungerechtfertigten Löschung zu bezichtigen.

Man sollte Verständnis haben, wenn sie mit rechtlichen Maßnahmen (gepowert durch Anwälte)bedroht werden, die das Ziel haben, viel Geld zu "machen".

Ist halt nur bedauerlich, wenn man vor so etwas den Rückzieher machen muss!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird bisweilen selektiv und willkürlich gelöscht ...


Na und? Wenn Du gestattest, möchte ich meine Meinung mal so darstellen: ordentliche Kritik und die Meinung Andersdenkender ist auf dieser Spielwiese sicher stets willkommen, Netzbeschmutzung müssen der Inhaber dieser Wiese und seine Vertreter nicht dulden. Also, was soll´s? Das Internet bietet genug andere Möglichkeiten zum Stören.


----------



## drboe (26 November 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exakt. Eben deshalb steht übrigens mein Name darunter.



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Steht Dir zu ...


Selbstverständlich, und zwar völlig unabhängig davon, ob Du dies zugestehst oder nicht.



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> ... und muß nicht der Realität entsprechen. Gut. Deiner vielleicht.


Keine Meinung muss einer _objektiven Realität_ entsprechen. Das trifft Dich ebenso wie mich und jeden anderen hier. Ein durchaus möglicher Realitätsabgleich der subjektiven Beurteilungen fraglicher Vorkommnisse würde aber ohne Probleme den gerichtsfesten Nachweis dafür erbringen, das meine Aussage den Wahrheiten entspricht, die in dieser gesellschaftlichen Ordnung offiziell als Tatsachen angesehen werden. Die durchaus immer noch subjektive Realität eines Gerichtes wäre dann  zugleich auch Deine, und zwar unabhängig von der Hartnäckigkeit, mit der Du an der eigenen Unfehlbarkeit und der der Moderatoren festhälst. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## jupp11 (26 November 2004)

http://www.menschenskinder-online.de/kleink/lieder/kili/maennlein.html



> Melodie http://www.menschenskinder-online.de/kleink/lieder/kili/maennlein.mid
> 
> Ein Männlein steht im Walde ganz still und stumm.
> Es hat aus lauter Purpur ein Mäntlein um.
> ...


passend zu dem Kindergarten, der hier abgeht ...

j.


----------



## sascha (27 November 2004)

> passend zu dem Kindergarten, der hier abgeht ...



Mit einem entscheidenden Unterschied: Den Kindergarten *muss* man besuchen. Hier kann jeder uns verlassen, wenn ihm was nicht passt.


----------



## drboe (27 November 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > passend zu dem Kindergarten, der hier abgeht ...
> 
> 
> 
> Mit einem entscheidenden Unterschied: Den Kindergarten *muss* man besuchen. Hier kann jeder uns verlassen, wenn ihm was nicht passt.


Dass Ihr Probleme habt, Euch mit Kritik an einigen Eurer Maßnahmen auseinander zu setzen, ist offensichtlich und durch die diversen Wiederholungen vermutlich relativ weit bekannt. Gegen die ersatzweise stereotyp präsentierte Floskel vom Kindergarten und dem ebenso regelmäßig gemachten "Vorschlag" dem Forum fern zu bleiben, was etwa auf dem Niveau des "nach drüben gehen" der 60er und 70er Jahre liegt, bietet Hannos Phrasendrescher allerdings geradezu "Argumente" mit Tiefgang.

M. Boettcher


----------



## jupp11 (27 November 2004)

Die meisten Menschen merken, wenn sie unerwünscht sind und bleiben weg. 
Anderen muß man es ein oder mehrfach sagen. Warum in diesem Fall trotz mehrfachem 
Winken mit dem kleinen und sogar großen Zaunpfahl, immer wieder hier rumgenölt wird,
 bleibt  schleierhaft. Schlussfolgerung kann eigentlich nur sein nur sein: Befriedigung 
von  Eitelkeit und Egomania. 

Was mich aber am meisten erstaunt , trotz intensiver Suche im I-Net ist es mir nicht gelungen vom 
mit Abstand besten Examensabsolventen irgendeine  Veröffentlichung außer Leserzuschriftspamphleten,
und mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Forenbeiträgen  zu finden, dazu zählen auch  "offene Briefe"
 und Aufrufe  im I-Net.

 Was ich erwartet hätte, wäre eine  Unzahl  wissenschaftlicher Werke und Veröffentlichungen,
 bzw. Links oder Hinweise darauf: Ergebnis : Nada 

Um einen großen Geist gebührend zu würdigen und sich in Ehrfurcht zu verneigen, wäre es 
außerordentlich interessant , wenigstens einige der Nachwelt erhaltenswerte Werke genannt zu bekommen. 

j.


----------



## News (27 November 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ein durchaus möglicher Realitätsabgleich der subjektiven Beurteilungen fraglicher Vorkommnisse würde aber ohne Probleme den gerichtsfesten Nachweis dafür erbringen, das meine Aussage den Wahrheiten entspricht, die in dieser gesellschaftlichen Ordnung offiziell als Tatsachen angesehen werden.


Uff.
Das habe ich selbst nach mehrmaligem Lesen nicht kapiert - bin wohl zu dumm  - oder?


----------



## Devilfrank (27 November 2004)

Was bin ich froh, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin.
Danke News, ich hab schon an mir gezweifelt...


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich selbst nach mehrmaligem Lesen nicht kapiert - bin wohl zu dumm  - oder?


ich auch nicht aber es steht ja noch die Antwort aus , vielleicht lüftet sich dann das Geheimnis,
 wer da was nicht kapiert...


			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich aber am meisten erstaunt , trotz intensiver Suche im I-Net ist es mir nicht gelungen vom
> mit Abstand besten Examensabsolventen irgendeine  Veröffentlichung außer Leserzuschriftspamphleten,
> und mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Forenbeiträgen  zu finden, dazu zählen auch  "offene Briefe"
> und Aufrufe  im I-Net.
> ...


Meine  ganz persönliche Meinung , hohle Sprechblasen, in der Penne hatten wir auch so ein 
Genie von Klassenlehrer: (Deutsch, Geschichte, Religion, Philosphie)  
"Meine  Herren: Sie müssen sich im Spiegel eines permanenten Bewusstseins sehen
 und  auf die  Existenzebenen zurückgeworfen werden."
Hab ich auch bis heute nicht verstanden und trotzdem  im Beruf und Leben zurechtgekommen ...

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 November 2004)

Also wenn man eigentlich eigentlich gerade ganz andere Dinge zu tun hat, nämlich forschen, sammeln, werten und versuchen, irgendwo handfeste Dinge zu finden um gegen "die" vorzgehen, dann nervt einen dieser thread, dass man kotzen könnte. Auch hier gilt natürlich: ich müsste ihn ja nicht lesen...

Ausgangspunkt der Debatte war nicht die Frage, warum hier editiert wird, sondern, warum in einem bestimmten Fall _nicht_ editiert wurde. Und wenn sich hier jetzt alle die Köpfe einschlagen, ist das so was von kontraproduktiv und "der Sache" undienlich, dass ich einfach nicht begreifen will, warum so etwas sein muss...

Viele hier hatten so ihre Erlebnisse, sowohl mit dem netten Herren, der hier ab und zu seine magelnde Sozialkompetenz unter Beweis stellt (nicht mal ignorieren soll man den und sich eher freuen, wenn er mal wieder über die Stränge schlägt... Die Krankenakte wächst und wer weiß, für was die noch gut ist) als auch mit Editierungen und der (ebenfalls imho unbestrittenen) "Schärfe", mit der die Unantastbarkeit der "Immunität" von Moderatoren und ihren Entscheidungen hier manchmal kommuniziert wird (an deren sachlicher Berechtigung kein Zweifel bestehen kann). Aber es gibt überhaupt keine Rechfertigung dafür, deshalb hier so einen Terz zu veranstalten.

Ich bin von drboe und seinen Reaktonen enttäuscht, aber vielleicht leistet er ja bald sinnvollere Beiträge und dann sollte man auch so "groß" sein, solche Kindereien zu vergessen. Also könnte man sich auch Zaunpfähle wie "kannst ja gehen" sparen, ungeachtet ihrer objektiven Berechtigung.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Also könnte man sich auch Zaunpfähle wie "kannst ja gehen" sparen,
> ungeachtet ihrer objektiven Berechtigung.


Kleine  Korrektur, es geht nicht um´s  Gehen , sondern um das gar nicht erst Kommen, wenn einem  
eine  Örtlichkeit nicht paßt und ziemlich eindeutig zum Ausdruck gebracht wird, dass man  unerwünscht ist,
 geht man  erst gar nicht hin und nervt   Gäste und Gastgeber mit seiner 
Anwesenheit  und schwingt pseudointellektuelle Volksreden...

cp


----------



## News (27 November 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin von drboe und seinen Reaktonen enttäuscht, aber vielleicht leistet er ja bald sinnvollere Beiträge


Die immer wiederkehrenden Debatten um die Mods und NUBs kann auch ich nicht mehr hören. Andererseits hat drboe m.E. sehr wohl schon eine Reihe sinnvoller, inhaltsreicher Beiträge in diesem Forum geleistet - wenn auch in anderen Threads.
Und nu' ist es hoffentlich langsam mal gut 0


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits hat drboe m.E. sehr wohl schon eine Reihe sinnvoller,
> inhaltsreicher Beiträge in diesem Forum geleistet -


Das würde ich trotzdem noch gerne wissen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=83691#83691


			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich erwartet hätte, wäre eine  Unzahl  wissenschaftlicher Werke und Veröffentlichungen,
> bzw. Links oder Hinweise darauf: Ergebnis : Nada
> 
> Um einen großen Geist gebührend zu würdigen und sich in Ehrfurcht zu verneigen, wäre es
> außerordentlich interessant , wenigstens einige der Nachwelt erhaltenswerte Werke genannt zu bekommen.


(abgesehen von den Forenbeiträgen....) 

cp


----------



## A John (27 November 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Uff.
> Das habe ich selbst nach mehrmaligem Lesen nicht kapiert - bin wohl zu dumm  - oder?


Ich interpretiere es so:
Wenn Du Dir etwas einbildest, ist es nur dann keine Einbildung, wenn ein nicht Eingebildeter sich einbildet, es wäre keine Einbildung.
... Oder so ähnlich.  :gruebel:  schnellduckundwegrenn

Gruss A. John


----------



## Heiko (27 November 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> und zwar unabhängig von der Hartnäckigkeit, mit der Du an der eigenen Unfehlbarkeit und der der Moderatoren festhälst.


Und das von "Mr. Ich-habe-immer-Recht".
Das ist ja fast schon  wieder komisch...


----------



## drboe (27 November 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich aber am meisten erstaunt , trotz intensiver Suche im I-Net ist es mir nicht gelungen vom
> mit Abstand besten Examensabsolventen irgendeine  Veröffentlichung außer Leserzuschriftspamphleten,
> und mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Forenbeiträgen  zu finden, dazu zählen auch  "offene Briefe"
> und Aufrufe  im I-Net.
> ...


a) Du solltest u. U. ein wenig an Deiner Suchstrategie arbeiten. 
b) es steht Dir völlig frei, die von mir unterstützten, ggf. initiierten Initiativen als "weniger sinnvoll" einzustufen. Das sich inzwischen mehr als 20.000 Internetuser bei odem.org öffentlich gegen Zensurmaßnahmen ausgesprochen haben, muss Dich dabei nicht beirren.
c) ich finde die Qualität Deiner Beiträge beeindruckend. Wo läßt Du denken?

M. Boettcher


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 November 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> b) es steht Dir völlig frei, die von mir unterstützten, ggf. initiierten Initiativen als "weniger sinnvoll" einzustufen. Das sich inzwischen mehr als 20.000 Internetuser bei odem.org öffentlich gegen Zensurmaßnahmen ausgesprochen haben, muss Dich dabei nicht beirren.


Jetzt bin ich ja wirklich neugierig bis gespannt. Wahrscheinlich dürfen wir froh sein, dass Du uns hier so fleißig protégierst...


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> a) Du solltest u. U. ein wenig an Deiner Suchstrategie arbeiten.


Warum so gschamig und zurückhaltend? Ein paar Links und alle können
sich ehrfurchtvoll vor dem 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=75649#75649 
Examensüberflieger verneigen


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Und nur ein völliger Idiot erkennt da nicht die Intention.


danke für die Blumen.....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> b) es steht Dir völlig frei, die von mir unterstützten, ggf. initiierten Initiativen als "weniger sinnvoll" einzustufen. Dass sich inzwischen mehr als 20.000 Internetuser bei odem.org öffentlich gegen Zensurmaßnahmen ausgesprochen haben, muss Dich dabei nicht beirren.


Nur 20.000? Ab 1.000.000 ist immerhin Irrtum ausgeschlossen.

Oberschlaumeier


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2004)

Es wäre bloss machmal interessant, warum Forenbeiträge gelöscht werden.

*Insbesondere, wenn keine Beleidigungen o.ä. dort stehen, sondern sachlich darüber gestritten wird.*

Mein erster Forenbeitrag über die Preispolitik von Stra0 ist einfach verschwunden, mein Profil wurde gleich mit rausgeworfen.

Als ich den zum zweiten mal reingestellt habe, wurde er gesperrt. Haben bestimmte Firmen wie Stra0 ein besonderen Schutz?

Ist alles etwas merkwürdig  

Maxx


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Dezember 2004)

Nun man halblang.

Das Forum hat  gewisse Regeln . Diese sind zu beachten. Das machen die Moderatoren. Weiter hat das Forum  bzw. die beiden Betreiber keine Lust dauern Geld dafür auszugeben, dass sie rechtliche Angriffe auf das Forum abwehren.

Vor diesem Hintergrund werden Entscheidungen darüber, ob etwas im forum bleibt oder in der Versenkung verschwindet getroffen.

Es mag sein, dass Du mit den Entscheidungen nicht ganz einverstanden bist. Aber damit musst Du hier im Forum leben.

Eine persönliche Anmerkung: Ich schreibe nun schon etwas länger hier. Auch ich hatte mich schon mal vergaloppiert. Dann wurde das gelöscht, übrigens von mir selber. Denn das Forum ist zu wichtig, um es aus Eitelkeit von einigen Postern (damit bist Du ausdrücklich nicht gemeint) zu gefährden.


----------



## Heiko (14 Dezember 2004)

Maxx schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre bloss machmal interessant, warum Forenbeiträge gelöscht werden.
> 
> *Insbesondere, wenn keine Beleidigungen o.ä. dort stehen, sondern sachlich darüber gestritten wird.*


Forenbeiträge werden gelöscht, wenn sie gegen die NUB verstoßen. Auch mal wenn von anonymer Seite kompletter Schwachsinn gepostet wird.

Profile kann nur ich löschen und ich habe in den letzten Wochen nur Profile gelöscht, die innerhalb von zwei Tagen nicht aktiviert wurden. Wer das in zwei Tagen nicht schafft, hat vermutlich eh kein Interesse an einer Anmeldung.

Zudem bin ich auch kein großer STRATO-Fan (was aus dem einen oder anderen Posting sicherlich herauszulesen ist).


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2004)

@der jurist

Dann würde mich aber mal interressieren, nach welchen Maßstäben hier gemessen wird?

Wie offen und frei und gleichberechtigt ist das Forum wirklich, wenn wenn einige Internetanbieter gleicher behandelt werden als andere.
Ich weiss selber, dass man hier bei den Tatsachen bleiben, sachlich diskutieren und auch Angriffe unter der Gürtellinie unterbleiben müssen. Allein schon aus rechlichen Gründen, aber auch um den guten Ton zu waren.

Aber wenn hier schon Beiträge entfernt werden, die a) *nicht* gegen die guten Sitten und b) den Nutzungsbedingen verstoßen und c) sachlich und rechlich korrekt sind, wundert es mich doch schon. Und wenn einzelne Beiträge in einem Thema dagegen verstossen, kann man diese auch einzeln herauslöschen. Und dann wäre ein Hinweis warum auch nett. Nicht nur einfach "Und tschüß".

Dieses Forum zeichnet alleine durch Hinweise aus der Presse mit einem hohen Bekanntheisgrad aus. Wenn die o.g. Sachen wirklich zutreffen sollten (ich hoffe nicht), dann wäre dieses Forum bald ein Fall für die Presse und es käme eine Diskussion, die ihr nicht mehr los werden würdet.

:bigcry: 

Maxx


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Profile kann nur ich löschen und ich habe in den letzten Wochen nur Profile gelöscht, die innerhalb von zwei Tagen nicht aktiviert wurden. Wer das in zwei Tagen nicht schafft, hat vermutlich eh kein Interesse an einer Anmeldung.



Hmm, ich war und bin der Meinung, bei der Anmeldung alles richtig gemacht zu haben, einschließlich der Aktivierung. Ausschliessen kann ich einen Fehler meinerseits natürlich nicht. Zeitlich könnte es hinkommen.
Wenn es so sein sollte, entschuldige ich mich hiermit in aller Form :roll: .

Wird dann aber der Forenbeitrag dabei mit entfernt?

Maxx


----------



## BenTigger (14 Dezember 2004)

Hi Maxx,

wir haben nun ausdiskutiert, welcher Mod deinen Beitrag gelöscht haben könnte. Aber kein Mod / Admin hat deinen Beitrag bewusst gelöscht. Wir können uns auch an den Beitrag erinnern und haben verzweifelt gesucht. Beiträge werden von uns nicht ins Nirwana versenkt, auch wenn er gegen die NUBs verstößt. Doch er ist  nicht aufzufinden. Daher können wir leider nicht nachvollziehen, wo er verblieben ist, obwohl wir sagen können, er war mal da. (Ich habe ihn selbst gesehen). 

Leider können auch Mods sich mal versehen und falsch klicken. Insofern könnte es sein, das irgendjemand versehentlich  deinen Beitrag falsch anklickte und ungewollt ins Nirwana versenkte.  Denn ein Datenbankfehler konnte auch nicht festgestellt werden. Insofern ist ein menschliches Versagen nicht 100%tig auszuschliessen. 

Bei der Nachrichtenflut ist es manchmal schwer, Herr der Lage zu bleiben 

Aber Beiträge werden nicht entfernt, wenn der Useraccount gelöscht wird.


----------



## Heiko (14 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wird dann aber der Forenbeitrag dabei mit entfernt?
> 
> Maxx


Nein.


----------

